# Worldmark using Wyndham Points



## mnmrsjjp (Nov 23, 2013)

I just was just trying to look at Worldmark inventory using my Wyndham Points and all the WM resorts say they will be part of the new club.  I called a VC and asked and they said the only way to book WM resorts using Wyndham points will be through the new club.  Since that is coming online only in June it means no inventory to speak of for a while.  It also means you would have to either own WM also or use Developer points to book WM through Wyndham.  You'd think they would notify us rather than just being able to find out by accident.


----------



## ilenekm (Nov 23, 2013)

there was a thread about this new club posted last month
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199600&highlight=wyndham+club+pass


----------

